# Fly Tying



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

What would you guys recommend as a starter fly tying kit and materials? I need something to do during this freeze.


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a griffin montana mongoose and i love it. Cabelas has some nice kits that include a book and materals to tie the flies in the book.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Fly tying is another can of worms, don't tie flies to save money but to enjoy catching chrome on patterns you tied. Here are some suggestions for materials needed to start your adventure.

Concentrate on a few patterns, for steelhead my favorites are eggs, sucker spawns and egg sucking leeches. For egg patterns use the Mcfly foam it's the easy to use and can be shaped to look like an egg. Sucker spawn patterns they sell a ton of different yarn it's just a matter of selecting the right color. For Egg sucking leeches I use Spirit River Estaz for the body, small neck hackle, mini marabou for the tail, some flash for the tail and glass beads for the head. I like to tie them using size 8 hook for slightly stained water.

Read up on some of the local Greatlake steelhead books from Nagy and Karl Weixlmann they have suggestions on color and sizes of fly patterns. 

Start out with simple patterns to determine how much material you'll need to get started.

I have an extra vise, book and video tape from my starter kit that I have out grown if your interested in, just PM me.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

why not tie to save money? yeah the inital start up is expensive but so is a fly rod outfit. When tying hundreds of flies for steelhead, buying them would be outrageous and most fly shops dont carry enough flies for one season. Mutiple flies can be tied from one package of materials for the price of a few premade flies. just my 2 cents.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you go into a good flyshop they will probably recommend that you dont get a kit, and they would be right in telling you that.
get a good pair of scissors, a $50 vice and one bobbin. if you are in a shop with some know how they can set you up with enough materials for buggers, eggs, and a half dozen nymph patterns. with about 200 hooks. for 200 bucks. still cheaper than buying flies from alot of places.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Learn to tie mini foos and egg sacks,fly fishing is a waste off time.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

only a fool would discount any form of fishing as always less effective....

learn all forms and find one you like the most


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow all the awesome times i had fly fishing i didnt know i was wasting my time. I guess not everyone has the patience to tie on 20 different flies and go down to 7x tippet just for that one beautiful Blue Ridge brookie.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

chuckyhumper said:


> Learn to tie mini foos and egg sacks,fly fishing is a waste off time.


its only a waste of time for those who don't know what they are doin. I rather take my flyrod with me anyday instead of a float rod.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

chuckyhumper said:


> Learn to tie mini foos and egg sacks,fly fishing is a waste off time.


Didn't know fly tying and fishing was a waste of time




























By the way chuckyhumper is right when you get comfortable tying flies, learn to tie mini foos.

I don't want to let a secret out, it's a blast researching and tying / improving other peoples pattens, thanks Senyo......


----------



## Aetomic (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics!!!! Sometimes you guys crack me up.

Two of my good fishin buds (friends) are fly fishers, I am not. We all enjoy good cathces wether on flies or jigs. We tie are own flies and jigs and save a lot of money that way. MINIFOOS are a waiste of time and money. We all choose are own way to fish, it comes down to what you can afford and what you are comfortable with, and lets not forget what you HAVE confidence in. I have tried fly fishing and I have never caught a fish, probably lack of confidence and time spent fly fishing. Just my 2 cents. LOL!!!!


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Why are these fish hooked outside of their mouth?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Stickman said:


> Why are these fish hooked outside of their mouth?


Just showing off the fly, fish flop around and won't stay still for a pic. Just a reminder what flies worked for me.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Craig:Banane52:


----------

